# help



## rwalt (Aug 31, 2011)

The base of my tegus tail looked like it was beginning to shed but I then looked like it was starting to swell and his skin almost looks like its gonna start tri crack. I brought up the humidity to about 95 and fed him with some cod liver oil. I don't know whats causing this or could find a similar post with this problem so I'm starting to get pretty worried. If anyone has any input/advice I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

my lil gu is doing the same thing and it's looking pretty badd I'm actually taking him to the vet tomarro to get him looked at when I get bak I will let you know wats going on.


----------



## rwalt (Aug 31, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> my lil gu is doing the same thing and it's looking pretty badd I'm actually taking him to the vet tomarro to get him looked at when I get bak I will let you know wats going on.



Thanks I would really appreciate that


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## rwalt (Aug 31, 2011)

james.w said:


> Can you post pictures?



I can't do it from my phone


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

might not be related but I had something similar with my young gu that when I got it seemed to have a little shed build up, a few layers or so on the tail. It almost appeared to look like a few spots had a little blood underneath. I soaked it daily and was rubbing fresh aloe from a plant I have, into the tail daily and eventually the old shed came off and looks perfect now. Im pretty sure it was a wild caught that was having shed issues before the gU was given to me. but it def. needed assistance, looks great now.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

mine looks like its bleeding too and his tail has lumps the swelling went down and now the tail is a grayish color still gunna take him to the vet though


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah its always a good idea to go for a vet visit when we are unsure. hopefully its something simple. keep us posted Im curious on this one. best of luck J.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanx ill let yall no im hopein its somthin simple it would kill me if there was anything seriously wrong wit my lil gu bear


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 1, 2011)

just got bak from the vet he was startin to have a bactirial infection he gave him a shott  and just told me to soak him for 15 everyday and after rubb tail wit gause gatta go bak in 2 weeks but other than that he is a healthy gu


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 1, 2011)

Aw Im sorry about his lil tail. Glad its a simple fix tho! Do you have to continue to give him antibiotics?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 1, 2011)

naw it was just that one shot the doc said hed be fine but didnt want it to get worse or i would of had a problem but im bringing him back in 2 weeks wita stool sample to check on other things


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 1, 2011)

Poor Kamanchii. Here's wishing your tegu a speedy recovery. Do you know how he got sick in the first place?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 1, 2011)

the doc never said how it happened but its a easy fix and thank u 

he said everything ive been doing for him is great and to keep it up


----------



## jerobi2k (Sep 1, 2011)

awsome J. glad everything will be ok, good to hear!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 2, 2011)

his tail is looking much better not so gray and the lumps are goin away  w.e the doc did helped alot


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 2, 2011)

That's awesome news! This has been a bad week for people's reptiles so it's nice to hear a happy story for a change. By the way, I think I stumbled on one of your videos on Youtube; I was watching tegu feeding videos and one popped up with "Kamanchii" in the description. I can't imagine there are too many red tegus with such a distinctive name.


----------



## rwalt (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any way to give a tegu antibiotics short of just going to the vet?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> That's awesome news! This has been a bad week for people's reptiles so it's nice to hear a happy story for a change. By the way, I think I stumbled on one of your videos on Youtube; I was watching tegu feeding videos and one popped up with "Kamanchii" in the description. I can't imagine there are too many red tegus with such a distinctive name.



yea that probly was one of my videos lol I put a hole bunch of em up 


rwalt said:


> Is there any way to give a tegu antibiotics short of just going to the vet?



I really don't no if you can do that but wat the doc told me to do is just soak for 15 mins get a gause pad and lighty rubb and try to get some shedd of never peal also try gettin cod liver oil to put in ur gu's food also a good verity of fruits would be good to for him mangos kiwi star fruit strawberrys and berries also another good thing is get him or her outside for some natural sinlight


----------



## rwalt (Sep 3, 2011)

I started cod liver oil last week but I'm gonna try everything else and if I don't see an improvementin the next day or so I will definitely be heading to the vet


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)

that be the best thing if it dosent get better dosent hurt to get him looked at anyway


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe antibiotics are one of those things only a vet can prescribe. Some bacteria can develop a resistance which is why antibiotics should only be used when truly necessary.


----------

